# Povznášet dálkami



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem, potřebovala bych pomoc s tou větou:

- ... a pokaždé bych při práci měla pocit jako na jarmarku v tradičně lidovém kroji. Ne jako v pokoji, kde se budím, po mém boku občas muž a kolem plno umělé hmoty. V podobě mého žlutého umělohmotného ptáčka v klícce, která je navíc kovová jako pro opravdového, mám z důvtipů lidské vynalézavosti radost. Takový ptáček je stejný pro každého, vyfkouklý mašinou v daleké Číně, a proto i přes tu dětskou práci povznáší dálkami, odkud přicestoval, i když jen na křídlech boeingu.

Diky moc...


----------



## morior_invictus

Tak znovu ahoj, 
...žlutý  umělohmotný pták, který povznáší dálkami = žlutý vibrátor, který byl dovezen zdaleka (z Číny).


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc, potřebovala bych přesně vědět význam sloveso - povznášet - v tom kontextu...


----------



## morior_invictus

Těžko přesně přeložit autorčin velmi neobvyklý rukopis:
povznáší dálkami = působí (silným) dojmem "velké vzdálenosti". Ve skutečnosti to znamená: povznášet = povznést = pozvednout, dát do vyšší polohy; fig. na vyšší (mravní, kulturní atd.) úroveň (zlepšit)


----------



## morior_invictus

Ještě pokud mi dovolíš malou opravu...


parolearruffate said:


> Diky moc, potřebovala bych přesně vědět význam sloves*a* - povznášet - v tom kontextu...


----------



## parolearruffate

Jásně, diky moc za opravu...
Tak, jestli rozumím dobře, povznášet nemá ve skutečnosti tento význam - působit dojmem - , pravda?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Dodal bych, že z toho cítím kladné vyjádření autorky o věci z dalekého kraje. Když se podívá na tu žlutou pomůcku, uvědomí si, z jaké dálky to pochází a alespoň tímto zprostředkovaným způsobem ukojí svou cestovatelskou touhu. Dalo by se to přirovnat, když má člověk vystavenou doma mušli, kterou vylovil na dovolené u moře v cizí zemi.

Ano, to "působit dojmem" je vhodné vysvětlení.


----------



## morior_invictus

parolearruffate said:


> Jásně, diky moc za opravu...
> Tak, jestli rozumím dobře, povznášet nemá ve skutečnosti tento význam - působit dojmem - , pravda?


----------



## littledogboy

Nene, je to docela obvyklý význam toho slova. Povznášející pocit je zážitek povzbuzení a rozradostnění, takového, řekněme, duchovního naladění. Slovo dálkami ho pak jen blíže určuje, odkud se to bere. Anglicky říkáme uplifting.

(dovolte, vibrátor?!)


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc, littledogboy...


----------



## Garin

Vzhledem k tomu, že se píše o "ptáčkovi v klícce", nepřijde mi to jako metafora pro vibrátor, ale jako normální popis kýčovité čínské hračky/dekorace představující kanárka v kleci, to vše vyvedeno z plastu, pokud možno i vyluzující zvuky. Ale nevím, neznaje kontext se mohu mýlit, jen se mi nějak nezdá představa vibrátoru v kleci


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo jo Garine, máš pravdu, není to vibrator...


----------

